# 25 Puns So Terrible They Should Be Made Illegal



## Vicsetter (Jun 25, 2014)

I like No 2.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/patricksmith/really-really-bad-puns


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 25, 2014)

Definitely criminal. Liked 10, 14 and 18.


----------



## Namaste (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh so bad but I needed the giggle. Thank you.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 26, 2014)

Another awful pun:

Two horn players met at the Pharaoh's tomb and had a toot in common.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 26, 2014)

So so bad but yet so funny


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 26, 2014)

variation for you Alison: Sign on the Pharaohs tomb - toot and come in.


----------

